# Signs labour is on the way



## leahsbabybump

ok so i whent tosee my MW the other week and she told me to be aware for any signs of labour never told me any of them etc just said be aware of them other than the obvious ones water break and loss of plug what else would we say are classics signs labour is on the way??
im sick of looking on google lol googling signs of labour and traling all differant sites so thought id ask you ladies and get all the info in one place lol.
So other than waters going and loss of plug what are other signs labour is round the corner? 
thanks xx


----------



## Faerie09

Loose stools can be a sign of labor. Real contractions (they feel like menstrual cramps) and back labor pains (it feels like you're on your monthly in your back). Other than the loss of plug and the waters breaking I don't know any others lol. You can also lose your plug and not have any labor at all. I lost mine at my 37 weeks mark and didn't go into labor at all. Hope this helps!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nesting can also be a sign labor is near, although you can start nesting weeks before going into labor :)


----------



## Faerie09

mommyof2peas said:


> Nesting can also be a sign labor is near, although you can start nesting weeks before going into labor :)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the nesting lol!


----------



## mrsmcquaide

I have been googling this constantly to hehe
apparently nausea, loose bowels, back pain, stomach cramps are all signs labour could be around the corner.
good luck xxx


----------



## lkel33

All the above & i have been told about baby being very still on the day you go in to labour.


----------



## CharlieKeys

You can have a clear out (or go the opposite way and suffer constipation), mucus plug comes away, period pains that keep coming and going, hind waters break, main waters break, nesting, loss of appetite, back pain - pretty much what hte other ladies have said :)


----------



## LockandKey

I've heard maybe a decrease in appetite, upset stomach or nausea, and some women lose a few pounds before labor.

I'm still eating like a starving pig, so at this rate labor may be waaay off for me :(


----------



## Mya209

I'm sure nesting is a myth!! I always get insulted when people suggest I'm nesting! But I am a closet feminist! Hehe! You won't find me cleaning! Haha!


----------



## Amyface

I have a book which says that when they ask new mothers what things they did/felt before labour there were two signs which they didn't realise were signs of labour. One of them is feeling quite sick (apparently also linked to a shorter labour) and the other is a desire to be on all fours. This isn't making excuses to get on all fours because you think it will help etc. but just having a strong desire to hand clean a carpet, for example, with no real reasoning behind it.


----------



## Mya209

Amyface said:


> the other is a desire to be on all fours. This isn't making excuses to get on all fours because you think it will help etc. but just having a strong desire to hand clean a carpet, for example, with no real reasoning behind it.

Thats amazing. Pregnancy is so strange!


----------



## excitedgal

lkel33 said:


> All the above & i have been told about baby being very still on the day you go in to labour.

I wonder if I could be about to go. I feel like the baby is quite quiet today, not worryingly so Im still getting enought kicks. She just feels a bit more chilled out today. Couldnt sleep last night either, was up and down from 3a.m and feeling very restless. Please let this be the start!


----------



## excitedgal

Amyface said:


> I have a book which says that when they ask new mothers what things they did/felt before labour there were two signs which they didn't realise were signs of labour. One of them is feeling quite sick (apparently also linked to a shorter labour) and the other is a desire to be on all fours. This isn't making excuses to get on all fours because you think it will help etc. but just having a strong desire to hand clean a carpet, for example, with no real reasoning behind it.

I have an unbelievable urge to hoover everything and keep wanting to mop the kitchen and bathroom floors! I wonder if this means anything? Cleaned out the kitchen cupboards yesterday and have given a few bags of clothes to the charity shop. Hopefully this is the start!


----------



## littleblonde

Amyface said:


> I have a book which says that when they ask new mothers what things they did/felt before labour there were two signs which they didn't realise were signs of labour. One of them is feeling quite sick (apparently also linked to a shorter labour) and the other is a desire to be on all fours. This isn't making excuses to get on all fours because you think it will help etc. but just having a strong desire to hand clean a carpet, for example, with no real reasoning behind it.

i scrubed my bathroom floor bout 1hr before my waters went. They went after a bath all over my clean floor x


----------



## pupsicle

My signs were loose bowels, I lost my plug and contractions. My waters didn't break until the day she was born


----------



## Emmy1987

I had the urge to scrub my carpets yesterday and nearly cried when I realised I had no carpet shampoo!

But I have been having contractions since 8pm last night lol.


----------



## Lynda09

This is an interesting post I'm 37 weeks and have started nested again wanting all the floors and windows clean I've also been a bit more constipated I didn't know this could be a sign but the most annoying thing and I'm wondering if it is a sign is I can't sleep! Is insomnia a sign? 

Lynda


----------



## 1stTimeMumm

littleblonde said:


> Amyface said:
> 
> 
> I have a book which says that when they ask new mothers what things they did/felt before labour there were two signs which they didn't realise were signs of labour. One of them is feeling quite sick (apparently also linked to a shorter labour) and the other is a desire to be on all fours. This isn't making excuses to get on all fours because you think it will help etc. but just having a strong desire to hand clean a carpet, for example, with no real reasoning behind it.
> 
> i scrubed my bathroom floor bout 1hr before my waters went. They went after a bath all over my clean floor xClick to expand...

that's typical that they went on your clean floor lol made me laugh but I bet you wasn't lol xxx


----------



## leahsbabybump

littleblonde said:


> Amyface said:
> 
> 
> I have a book which says that when they ask new mothers what things they did/felt before labour there were two signs which they didn't realise were signs of labour. One of them is feeling quite sick (apparently also linked to a shorter labour) and the other is a desire to be on all fours. This isn't making excuses to get on all fours because you think it will help etc. but just having a strong desire to hand clean a carpet, for example, with no real reasoning behind it.
> 
> i scrubed my bathroom floor bout 1hr before my waters went. They went after a bath all over my clean floor xClick to expand...

sods law lol i read an online article the other day on ways to induce the labour the last on the list was to wear you best underwear as sods law will dictate that your waters go in them and ruin them lol very much doubt it will work but it made me laugh lol


----------



## katrinax

They also say if you go on a mad spring clean thats a sign that labours on its way.

Lol duno why but I know two people that would agree from experience.


----------



## leahsbabybump

katrinax said:


> They also say if you go on a mad spring clean thats a sign that labours on its way.
> 
> Lol duno why but I know two people that would agree from experience.

thats me then for past 2-3 days ive been hurling everything out of all cupboards and my new moto is if its not been used in the last month we dont need it lol my OH follows me round the house making sure on what im throwing out and selling on ebay lol


----------



## BabyBoyNYC

i've been having loose bowels for two weeks and I sending my sofa covers away to be dry cleaned (lol) i want everything to be germ free, but my gut feeling is I will be a week late


----------



## myboysarecute

i would say go by the obvious waters breaking or really strong contractions that dont go away, because for the last 3 weeks ive been having loose stools on and off real contractions lost my mucus plug im only 2 cms and ill be 38 weeks on sunday untill the pain comes really bad and doesnt go away thats when you should make a dash for the hospital lol.good luck x


----------



## iamgracie

Hi! I'm a new member and hopefully I can get to meet fellow mums to be out here. I'm on maternity leave now and I'm bored out of my wits doing nothing while waiting for baby to arrive! Anyway, I think I am in labour at the mo, but I'm not quite sure? I felt the Braxton Hicks contractions as early as 33 weeks, and now I'm on my 37th week and the pain is really getting stronger. But I'm not sure if it's the real thing yet because I didn't have the "show" yet. And I believe I have a strong pain threshold. I just don't want to go the hospital and be told that I have to go back home. *sigh* When should I go then? Cheers everyone! :)


----------



## leahsbabybump

iamgracie said:


> Hi! I'm a new member and hopefully I can get to meet fellow mums to be out here. I'm on maternity leave now and I'm bored out of my wits doing nothing while waiting for baby to arrive! Anyway, I think I am in labour at the mo, but I'm not quite sure? I felt the Braxton Hicks contractions as early as 33 weeks, and now I'm on my 37th week and the pain is really getting stronger. But I'm not sure if it's the real thing yet because I didn't have the "show" yet. And I believe I have a strong pain threshold. I just don't want to go the hospital and be told that I have to go back home. *sigh* When should I go then? Cheers everyone! :)

when the pains get like 5 mins apart and they carry on this way then thats the time to go to hospital someone said to me when the pain is unbearable go to hosp but with my first i never really had that much pain rite upuntil the last min when i was ready to push well i did have pain but it wasnt anything i couldnt bare so im like you not a clue what to do when to go it was only by chance i was at hosp having a check up with my first and they said to me i was in labour i was like hu really :-/ i never even had no regular contractions lol


----------

